# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy in CNC >  Ấp ủ bấy lâu giờ phải thử thôi

## Lenamhai

NHìn thèm quá mà chưa có thời gian đụng vào, nay có người bạn mua về cho mình nghịch chơi hehe sướng quá

----------

Khongnickname, thehiena2

----------


## jimmyli

hehe anh em miền Trung cũng đang nghiên cứu, không biết anh đã mua được cuộn dây in chưa, đầu phun anh còn dư cái nào không thế?, bên em đang kẹt mấy cái đó để test thử, mà chưa có điều kiện đặt bên TQ về, hix hix

----------


## Lenamhai

cái này là của người bạn mua gủi về để làm thử, hàng vẫn đang bay hehe

----------


## jimmyli

vậy hã, sướng thế.... hi vọng gửi dư còn có cái để chôm chỉa hehe

----------


## anhcos

Món này khó tìm nhất là cái dây thôi, hôm trước hội chợ SECC có mấy cái máy nho nhỏ, họ in demo đẹp và cứng cáp lắm. Họ in được cả sợi xích nữa mới hay...

----------


## culitruong

Cái này là cái chi vậy mấy đại ca ?

----------


## Lenamhai

Bộ đầu in cho máy in 3D đó bác Culitruong

----------


## Nam CNC

Máy in 3d đó ông Culitruong,,, lên mạng tra ra 3D printing sẽ biết, dạng này là in dạng dây đắp lên, đây là dòng cơ bản và kinh tế nhất... cứ tưởng tượng các bác dùng cây sung silicon bắn ra và đắp đắp lên 1 cục, còn cục gì thì các bác tưởng tượng( heheh tất nhiên cái máy này nó làm việc chính xác rồi), mai mốt qua nhà anh Huy xin nghiên cứu chung.
         @ jimily , cái đầu bet này nghiên cứu cái đầu phun sương hay cái đầu bét trong cây súng bắn aceton làm sạch vải có được không? anh thấy đường kính lỗ phun tầm 0.2mm.
          Còn dây vật liệu này có phải nó bằng PU không? em thấy nó giống dây keo nhiệt trong ngành giày dép quá ( cũng dạng dây được cuộn lại thành bành như hình ) khô rất nhanh, giá bán theo kg, cũng rẻ lắm

----------


## culitruong

Hay quá nhỉ! Xem ra khó nhất là cái vụ ít ít cho nó ra cái chất lỏng lỏng rồi nó khô nhanh thiệt nhanh, xem ra có dùng đến nhiệt nữa nhỉ?

----------


## ga_cnc

Bữa em cũng đi hội chợ ở Q7, thấy họ in ra cái lồng chim, có 1 con chim trong lồng luôn mới ghê chứ, hỏi giá thì nghe đâu mang máng là one hundred thousand dollars mà ngán là cái khâu mực in, không biết có mắc không, bữa cũng không hỏi rõ, do trình độ english for toquơ (nói không được thì quơ tay múa chân) :P

----------


## Vạn Nhân Vãng

100.000 usd ah ? 1.000usd đã chạy mất dép rồi chứ 100.000 :v anh hải làm nhanh rồi thì đà nẵng đuổi theo sau  :Big Grin:

----------


## jimmyli

@nam cnc: em cũng nghĩ đến vấn đề đó rồi, nhưng cảm thấy không hợp, còn cái mực in thì là chất liệu ABS và PLS là chính cái ABS nó chịu lực tốt nhưng chịu nhiệt kém, còn cái PLA thì chịu lực kém hơn nhưng chịu nhiệt cao lắm. Em đang ngâm cứu phần mềm, cũng được xương xương rồi, chờ ngày đủ đồ để test nữa thôi  :Big Grin:

----------


## CBNN

các bác tính dùng phần mềm gì ạ? khoai nhất là phần mềm dk thôi . 
chứ mực thì tối thiểu mình cũng dùng PVC dc mà. Hay sợ nó co ngót biến dạng?

----------


## anhcos

Có chộp được một số ở triển lãm SECC:

Bánh răng nhựa rất cứng, nhưng kết cấu bên trong thì phần lớn là rỗng.





Nó in được cả sợi xích dài

----------

Tai culi

----------


## Lenamhai

Hàng đã về bắt tay vào ngâm cứu thôi

Vài hình ảnh tháo đầu phun và đầu nhiệt cho anh em xem

Bàn silikon nhiệt và phụ kiện đầu phun





Hệ thống đùn dây APS



Đầu Nhiệt và đầu phun 0.2mm có cảm biến nhiệt



Sau khi thay thế con nema 17 mới 6 dây và ráp lại 




còn tiếp

----------

biết tuốt, CBNN, CKD, duonghoang, im_atntc, kametoco, Nam CNC

----------


## vuthanh

1 ý nghĩa nhân văn của máy in 3D

----------

culitruong, duonghoang, hungdn, Khát!, Lenamhai, Nam CNC

----------


## jimmyli

Nhân tiện cũng chia sẽ video này, hi vọng 1 ngày thành hiện thực  :Embarrassment:

----------

hello020389, Lenamhai

----------


## Lenamhai

UP date phần khung máy 

Phần khung này dùng nhôm profile và các trục trượt vì kết cấu cũng nhẹ và không cần tải nặng hành trĩ̀nh X 260,Y 240, Z 220

 

Hôm nay tới đây thôi,giờ đi ngủ mai tiếp tục

----------

culitruong, kametoco, KDD, Nam CNC, thocao92

----------


## thocao92

A Lenamhai  ơi !!! 

E cũng đang nghiêm cứu để làm 1 cái máy in 3D này,có gì thắc mắc e có thể nhờ a chỉ giúp được hok !!!  :Wink:

----------


## Lenamhai

Hiện tại mình cũng vẫn đang ngâm cứu chứ chưa hoàn thiện được phần giao tiếp Adruino Reprap 1.4, còn dùng mach3 chạy thì đã ổn 
Lại phải học hỏi thêm phần adruino nữa mệt quá

----------

anhcos, Trần Hoàng Nam

----------


## CKD

Nhìn board chắc dùng Arduino MEGA.

----------


## jimmyli

mạch này sài ATMEGA 2650 tên là RAMPS, hiện thì jimmyli đang sài sanguinolulo tự chế hehe

----------


## Lenamhai

Chính xác là Atmega 2560,
Jimmyli đã cài đặt được chưa? chỉ giáo mình với. 
Mình cài mà nó vẫn chưa hoạt động được, Board này mua về mà bên bán nó không có một tý thông tin và software đi kèm nên giờ không biết cài đặt thế nào nữa
Cho mình hỏi cần phải cài đặt những software và firmware nào nếu được cho mình xin các link down luôn nhé Thanks

----------


## jimmyli

hehe cái đó là mạch tích hợp, nó cũng là 1 dạng arduino mà thêm các ngoại vi bên ngoài đó, còn firmware thì mình tùy biến theo nhu cầu, bên bán chỉ cung cấp phần cứng thôi nó đâu ngu chi mà hỗ trợ phần mềm nữa,ở Mĩ thì có bán board tích hợp nhưng có hỗ trợ thêm phần cài đặt, mà giá chát lắm, em thì mới test trên board cắm thôi chưa làm mạch, vẽ xong rồi mà lười làm, đang chật vật vụ cơm nước nên cũng chưa có cơ hội làm tiếp @@, cái ni phải config theo phần cứng nữa cũng hơi phức tạp, mỗi người làm mỗi kiểu nên khó mà chỉ được, trừ khi anh làm theo chuẩn của từng loại máy ( marketbot, utilmaker, mendel, rockstock.....), anh vào reprap.org tìm firmware theo nhu cầu, khuyên dùng marlin nha, rồi config theo phần cứng thôi, (microstep, cảm ứng nhiệt, tùm lum à) nói chung có cái để vọc thì mới có rút ra kết luận được, những gì em biết chỉ là lý thuyết cơ bản thôi à.

----------


## CKD

Anh cho cái link gốc đã mua bộ này, xem sơ đồ phần output của nó để config lại firmware cho cái arduino. Xong thì nạp & thử.
Cái vụ vẽ và xuất file cũng có software riêng của nó..

----------


## Lenamhai

Uh, hom qua đã cài đặt adruino, firmware, marlin rồi nhưng config hoài không được. Đang nhờ Caotri chiều nay qua setup  lại, CKD chiều rảnh qua chơi nghe

----------


## CKD

Chiều nay e về Đồng Tháp rồi  :Smile: . Lâu lắm rồi không gặp anh Trí  :Smile: .

----------


## Lenamhai

Mới thấy một clip hướng dẫn chi tiết cài đặt Adruino

----------


## Lenamhai

Tiếp  tục diy extrud head 0.5

Khoan lỗ 0.5mm



Hàng mua 



Xo với đầu phun mua của Makerbot



Đầu phun và dàn nóng

----------

anhcos

----------


## jimmyli

@lenamhai: bên anh còn dư cái đầu phun nào thì tài trợ cho team ĐN 1 cái với hihi.

----------


## Nam CNC

Anh Huy ơi, trong cái máy phun xăng aceton làm sạch vải có cái đầu phun giống vậy nè mà cái lỗ nó chắc chắn nhỏ hơn 0.5 , tầm 0.2-0.3 gì đó, bán riêng cái đầu phun tầm 65-80K 1 cái, tiệm bán phụ tùng máy may trên đường pastuer có bán đó anh, mà không biết mua về có đúng ý đồ không chứ chỉ cần cái lỗ nhỏ thì cái đầu phun của cây súng là ngon lắm đó, cái đầu phun đó cũng bằng đồng thau luôn.

----------


## anhcos

Hôm nào phải qua nhà bác Huy chiêm ngưỡng cái máy mới được...

----------


## Lenamhai

Aha, Thanks Nam. Cái này mình làm thí điểm xem sao. Thường thì máy 3d dùng 0.2-0.7mm

----------


## jimmyli

@Namcnc: cái đầu anh nói nó có phải là hình nón giống cái lenamhai show lên hông?

----------


## Nam CNC

gần giống thôi , nhưng về đưa lên máy tiện là ra hình nón thôi mà.

----------


## Lenamhai

Thật điên cái đầu với arduino và ram 1.4 pololu driver. 
Dùng Mac nạp xong test chạy ok mang về nhà ráp vào máy éo chạy. bó tay.com luôn

----------


## Lenamhai

Clip test  cơ khí

----------

anhcos, CBNN, duonghoang, Trần Hoàng Nam

----------


## Lenamhai

Sau thời gian lắp ráp và nghiên cứu về giải pháp in 3D
Hôm nay in thử bằng chất liệu ABS với nhiệt độ ấn định là 249*C, bàn nhiệt duy  trì ở 110*C, Tốc độ in 2000mm/min
Hệ thống Sấy nhiệt, đầu phun, hệ thống đùn nhựa made in tự tui hehe... vì những thứ này không quá khó, mà mua thì mắc và chờ order lâu chịu không nổi và không phải cái gì cũng dùng được nên DIY ráo, vừa nhanh và vừa thỏa mãn cái tính mày mò thử thách

Phần điện thì dùng Audruino 2560, Ram 1.4 reprap, và Pronterface sử lý thuật toán. Đã test thử với mach3 hoàn toàn ok sau khi dùng Repitter xuất Gcode và chạy.Mới đây Mach3 củng không hề chậm chân khi cho ra phiên bản mới có hỗ trợ 3D Printer













Đây là Mẫu thử nghiệm




Nói chung món này dùng làm đồ chơi thì vui chứ như anh em CNC thì nhìn thấy chạy mất dép, chắc phải vài năm nữa công nghệ phát triển may ra độ mịn mới cải thiện được

----------

anhcos, duonghoang, Vân Du

----------


## CKD

Vì đây là kỹ thuật tạo mẫu 3D với chi phí thấp nhất nên chất lượng ở mức này. Còn nhiều phương pháp khác cho chất lượng rất tốt, nhưng kỹ thuật còn độc quyền & chi phí đầu tư khá cao.

----------


## Lenamhai



----------

CKD, duonghoang

----------


## duonghoang

Phần khung anh làm đơn giản mà hiệu quả quá, sau này cho em copy mẫu này nha anh Huy  :Smile:

----------


## Lenamhai

Mẫu thi trên mạng có nhiều loại đơn giản hơn nhiều duonghoang, anh cũng tham khảo trên mạng và  làm theo chứ không tự thiết kế

----------


## writewin

anh Hải yêu gấu còn dư tí nhựa nào ko để lại cho em ít để test máy in *** toy

----------


## solero

> anh Hải yêu gấu còn dư tí nhựa nào ko để lại cho em ít để test máy in *** toy


Em báo admin Writewin vi phạm nội quy diễn đàn nhé!

----------


## lekimhung

> Em báo admin Writewin vi phạm nội quy diễn đàn nhé!


Hắn in ra cái này để tặng admin làm quà hôi lộ mà.

----------


## CKD

Tớ đề nghị bóp lịch cái file đó nhé Writewin

----------


## diy1102

Em đang tận dụng con CNC 3040 cùi để DIY to 3Dpint chạy = Mach3. Cơ bản sau khi tìm hiểu Google thì việc chuyển đổi và test thử với đầu in giả định là chỉ cho dùn dây chựa chạy qua, chưa gia nhiệt thì thì mọi thứ có vẻ đi đúng hướng. Nên tiếp tục ngâm cứuddieenss phần DIY đầu in. Sau khi tìm hiểu thì chưa nắm rõ được cái cơ chế đùn nhựa sau khi được làm chảy tại đầu in theo cơ chế tự nhiên hay cưỡng bức ạ? vì thấy có 2 kiểu cơ bản thì phải:
1. 
2. 

- Phần gia nhiệt cho đầu in thì đã tìm ra giải pháp là DIY từ thằng này:


RepRap nó dùng RAMPS để kết nối và điều khiển, còn em điều nhiệt độ thủ công bằng chiết áp he he he.
- Phần bàn gia nhiệt thì đơn giản hơn.
Ps: cũng chấp nhận đặt một cái đầu in rồi những chờ hàng lâu quá nản, mà trong người thì vẫn đang máu DIY tiếp, hàng về máu nguội khéo chẳng biết đến bao giờ mới hoàn thành tiếp được he he he. Nên tranh thủ hỏi các tiền bối đi trước cho nó đỡ mất công ngu ạ.

----------


## romvang

Điều khiển nhiệt có thể dùng bộ đk nhiệt ngõ ra ssr, đóng cắt tải bằng ssr. Dùng chế độ đk PID luôn mịn màng chính xác. Nếu bác cần liên hệ em bổ cho 1 toa luôn đủ các kiểu

----------

diy1102

----------


## nhatson

> Em đang tận dụng con CNC 3040 cùi để DIY to 3Dpint chạy = Mach3. Cơ bản sau khi tìm hiểu Google thì việc chuyển đổi và test thử với đầu in giả định là chỉ cho dùn dây chựa chạy qua, chưa gia nhiệt thì thì mọi thứ có vẻ đi đúng hướng. Nên tiếp tục ngâm cứuddieenss phần DIY đầu in. Sau khi tìm hiểu thì chưa nắm rõ được cái cơ chế đùn nhựa sau khi được làm chảy tại đầu in theo cơ chế tự nhiên hay cưỡng bức ạ? vì thấy có 2 kiểu cơ bản thì phải:
> 1. 
> 2. 
> 
> - Phần gia nhiệt cho đầu in thì đã tìm ra giải pháp là DIY từ thằng này:
> 
> 
> RepRap nó dùng RAMPS để kết nối và điều khiển, còn em điều nhiệt độ thủ công bằng chiết áp he he he.
> - Phần bàn gia nhiệt thì đơn giản hơn.
> Ps: cũng chấp nhận đặt một cái đầu in rồi những chờ hàng lâu quá nản, mà trong người thì vẫn đang máu DIY tiếp, hàng về máu nguội khéo chẳng biết đến bao giờ mới hoàn thành tiếp được he he he. Nên tranh thủ hỏi các tiền bối đi trước cho nó đỡ mất công ngu ạ.


em nghĩ mình đồi qua DC rồi dùng mossfet ( cách li cho an toàn) + ky lưỡng nữa thì dùng PWM với cầu H lun  :Smile:

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Điều khiển nhiệt có thể dùng bộ đk nhiệt ngõ ra ssr, đóng cắt tải bằng ssr. Dùng chế độ đk PID luôn mịn màng chính xác. Nếu bác cần liên hệ em bổ cho 1 toa luôn đủ các kiểu


Bác có thể nói rõ hơn được không ạ.




> em nghĩ mình đồi qua DC rồi dùng mossfet ( cách li cho an toàn) + ky lưỡng nữa thì dùng PWM với cầu H lun


EM cũng có tìm hiểu rồi ạ.
Cám ơn các bác nhiều nhiều ạ. Nhưng quả thật em là gà thật về vấn đề này. Nhiều khi em chỉ biết cắt cái nọ đấu vào cái chai thôi, nên các giải pháp đó với em hơi khó thực hiện ạ. Tuy nhiên, nếu được các bác giúp đỡ cụ thể hơn nữa em nghĩ có thể em làm đc thì sao đúng không các bác :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## romvang

Phần điện trở nung nóng thì bác làm. Mình sẽ tư vấn cho bác cảm biến nhiệt, bộ điều khiển. Để đảm bảo nó sẽ điều khiển công suất điện trở đúng với nhiệt độ mình cài đặt.

----------


## jimmyli

đầu nhiệt nếu bác có máy cnc thì sử dụng phay nhôm được thì phay như kích thước của cái điện trở 5ohm 10w rồi nối vào mạch là nó chạy à, tụi Tây nó làm loại hình thoi còn mình không có bán nên phải sài loại gốm hình hộp thôi  :Big Grin: , em đang diy mạch sangulolu chạy thử đây, điều khiển nhiệt thì thêm con mosfet tốc độ cao vào là được, điện trở nhiệt sử dụng loại NTC 100K có bán ở SG, nên mua loại 10k để có sai số thấp khoản 1%,

----------

anhcos, nhatson

----------


## Lenamhai

Mấy năm rồi giờ mới rảnh lôi ra nghịch.
Lấy chính nó làm ra part của nó luôn

----------


## huanpt

Xấu dã man anh Huy ơi  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Lenamhai

kaka nó thế ví nhựa quá đát, vài kit Pilatus và mútang đang triển khai sắp khởi động lại rc

----------


## Lenamhai

Thế này đã đựoc chưa???


Khó tính vừa vừa thôi nhoa  :Smile:

----------

anhcos

----------


## anhcos

Bác Hải đang xài pm nào xuất code đấy. Mình dùng Cura thấy vẫn chưa ngon. Vd muốn chỗ tỉ lệ gia cố bên trong khối 3d khác nhau ở các vị trí khác nhau thì k làm được.

----------


## Lenamhai

Mình cũng dùng Cura để xuất, nếu muốn như vậy thì phải thiết kế nagy từ đầu, chứ trên phần mềm thì nó chỉ biết xuất chứ không thể thay đổi chi tiêt như mình muốn được

----------

anhcos, Diyodira

----------

